# Topics > Operating systems > Operating systems for robotics >  Microsoft Robotics Developer Studio (Microsoft RDS, MRDS)

## Airicist

Website - microsoft.com/robotics

Microsoft Robotics Developer Studio on Wikipedia

----------

